# Careers are not important



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Why? Because you are mortal. You waste all your time on this little blue dot to climb the corporate ladder (this environment is insanely boring btw) only to fall back all the way down into the ground through the simple biological reality of aging, if you are among the lucky ones and die a natural death that is. What matters then if not your career? What do you think? What is immortal? Love, you fucking idiots. You are here to learn how to love others (and life itself), not to get your brain all fried up by useless information that dies anyway once your memory cells die off...

These old people that gave us this silly advice when we were young are work obsessed baby boomers, you need to fucking understand this. Their advice is stupid because they are stupid (and selfish). You don't take advice from the low IQ because they don't understand their own limitations as a biological entity. They live as though they are immortal but they are not. That is why they all regret their lives and the choices they took once they reach the end of the line. The biggest career obsessed feminist in my family now lies in the hospital. Her life was pretty loveless. All I think about is if she will make more intelligent/self-aware choices in her next life. (probably not...)

So yes, instead of the age old advice of listen to your elders, I say, do not listen to your elders. Why? Because the older one gets, the less efficient the brain works because it also degenerates similarly the way your body degenerates. Why would you listen to a dying brain? (all these brains repeat the same mantra, aka get an education, get a career. okay smarty pants...) It's again, simple biological reality.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea! Go work in a factory until your body crumbles and you end up on the streets by age 30! HOORAH

My situation right now btw.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Mammon said:


> Yea! Go work in a factory until your body crumbles and you end up on the streets by age 30! HOORAH
> 
> My situation right now btw.


Oh yes, like working in the factory is the only alternative... That's what everyone says who tells you to get an education/career.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Zidane said:


> Oh yes, like working in the factory is the only alternative... That's what everyone says who tells you to get an education/career.


I actually like my job. It's actually a blue collar paradise as far as I'm concerned. I'm just plagued by one tendon inflammation after the other. The work load is very low, the pay is quite high but the job is repetitive which is what's done it for my body over the years.

Good luck.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Mammon said:


> I actually like my job. It's actually a blue collar paradise as far as I'm concerned. I'm just plagued by one tendon inflammation after the other. The work load is very low, the pay is quite high but the job is repetitive which is what's done it for my body over the years.
> 
> Good luck.


The inflammation you experience is most likely caused by the animal products you eat.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Sinkau said:


> By the way, I almost completely abandoned animal products and I am happy


 That is great. I am very proud of you.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Whatever. If only more people were like OP, I'd have less competition.
Nothing wrong with work.


----------



## ragnarkar (Mar 25, 2018)

Although I enjoy my work and it also happens to be my hobby (computer programming), I could care less about my career, esp what it says about me as a person. It's just a means of making money so i can buy or do what i want to, not a pillar of my identity. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I've been trying to work my way up the career ladder to get more interesting jobs and therefore a happier life. I worked in menial jobs all through high school and university, and the idea of doing that full time for 40+ years felt impossibly boring.

For a long time this getting a career solution actually worked - I did get more and more interesting jobs and liked my life a lot. 

But I guess a career is a bit like a substance abuse problem: it can be great fun for a long period of time, but surprisingly hard to quit when you've had enough. Now I'm in a situation where I've hated my job for years and still felt somewhat helpless to do much about it. Taking steps down the ladder seems really unappealing, as the jobs there are really similar to my current one, only much less independent and not as well paid. What was new, exciting and professionally challenging when I was 30 is not that for me anymore. I'm not excited about the same jobs than I was then, I can't repeat the past. I would have to change to a completely different kind of job to escape the problems of this particular career. Which would mean either getting a whole new kind of an education and starting from scratch, which sounds quite exhausting at my age, or getting back to the kind of menial jobs I did and hated as a student.

Complaining about this gilded cage feels a bit stupid, because I would probably make the same choices even if I had a chance to do it over. Having a career really can a double edged sword; not everybody finds a path that stays intellectually and emotionally fulfilling for decades. But some do: for instance in my family there's a retiring doctor who loved her career every single step of the way.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I agree with you to the extent that I find it alarming how many of the smartest people end up doing pointless degrees like business management, marketing, PR etc only to end up being a slave in some corporation. These are bullshit jobs and most people who work in environments like these are vapid people. Most people just do it for the job security and the money.


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

I love the job I do (mechanic) there's always something different to do every day and I hate doing the same thing every day.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Aladdin Sane said:


> I agree with you to the extent that I find it alarming how many of the smartest people end up doing pointless degrees like business management, marketing, PR etc only to end up being a slave in some corporation. These are bullshit jobs and most people who work in environments like these are vapid people. Most people just do it for the job security and the money.


This is true, but also depends on how much you value these hours spent at work over your free time. For me, yes I kind of feel annoyed from 9-6, but most days, the hours after 6 are all mine! I like to spend to have a good time and like to spend on my family, and without money you can't do things like go out to eat, watch a movie, go to theme parks, go shopping, etc. So in order to get to do this, I need to sacrifice my hours from 9-6, Mon-Fri (weekends all mine). This is totally my values though. This wouldn't be important to certain other people, so it's all subjective.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

No but life passions are. It's kind of cool to finally work with people who honor me with banquets and certificates, and talk to me like I'm a human being and not a servant or sex object.

There's definitely a freedom to be had in having "jobs." Personal freedom and independence have always been supremely important to me, sometimes at the expense of my physical security (I think I just described myself as the Keirsey SP stereotype) and I'm much more "free" than some people my age, still, because I'm wary of anything that involves paperwork and keeping up with the Jones.' SO YES...I get it.

But on the other hand, finding a real life passion or a legitimate place to put those passions to use has really increased my self-esteem, my sense of security or place in the world, and is a completely different experience than doing a job.

I can speak with authority on this because I just designed curriculum that will be used in Northern California schools next academic year, but I have to supplement that with "jobs" like packaging medical marijuana and cleaning campground cabins. There is something pretty relaxing about being nobody, and just weighing and stickering some weed, laughing with co-workers, and clocking out, or wandering around housing and the parking lot outdoors alone with a bucket in one hand and the trash-grabbing Pac-Man in the other.

But honestly I don't don't want to work in weed or custodial services for the rest of my life, and I'm looking forward to taking on a coordinator position next fall while I'm in grad school, doing a part-time job that is related to studies. I mean there's nothing better than being an Environmental Education graduate, and studying Sustainable Food Systems, and having a job where I formulate plans to further involve the community in environmentally-related events and coax students to be volunteers in community gardens or other sustainability ventures. I'm basically using my Enviro Ed background but now on undergrad college students instead of tweens. And the community gardens stuff floats my Sustainable Food Systems boat.

THEN...when I finish my Masters project (rather than a thesis, because I plan to work tangibly in my community rather than writing a dusty old tome with my crazy rambling) ...I will have made a dent in the world. I'll be able to take the same pride or even more pride than I did writing elementary school curriculum about watershed science, and keep moving in that direction.

There's something really exciting about that, to me at least, that my life will be joined to my work then, instead of them being two separate things.


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

Mammon said:


> I actually like my job. It's actually a blue collar paradise as far as I'm concerned. I'm just plagued by one tendon inflammation after the other. The work load is very low, the pay is quite high but the job is repetitive which is what's done it for my body over the years.
> 
> Good luck.


You need magnesium for that inflammation. And you probably already know about ice packs.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

So how do you intend on living within a current society without a career?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

TallGreen said:


> You need magnesium for that inflammation. And you probably already know about ice packs.


Yep, did know about the ice packs but not about magnesium! Will go out and buy some foods containing those later today! Thanks a lot mate! I'm trying anything that helps.


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

Mammon said:


> Yep, did know about the ice packs but not about magnesium! Will go out and buy some foods containing those later today! Thanks a lot mate! I'm trying anything that helps.


I take it as a supplement, its too hard to make sure i'm getting the right amount form food alone. But spinach is good source if you want to avoid pills.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I just bought a bunch of things. Bananas, pumpkin seeds, chia seeds and already had oatmeal. Apparently these contain magnesium. If I eat all of those a day I should be good.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Amanda44 said:


> I agree with this post. Nowadays, people spent too much time trying reach something and forget about everything else. We're mortal, and after the death it's not important how rich you were and what jod you had. Live a life, travel, read, love, do whatever you like


Agreed to live happily, but what if you have a family you need to support? Not very easy to just be free to do what your heart desires. Kids require quite a bit of money (school, hobbies, medical, etc) and money doesn’t come easy. I guess solution would be don’t have kids, hah.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet (Mar 26, 2019)

No. That's a dumb theory.

Careers are important. Love is important, but so is income. You need money to survive. It's not just one or the other. There's such a thing as balancing things. You could find love, have a child and it's all going well. Suddenly, the child gets a treatable, but expensive medical problem. He needs the money. You don't have it. That's because you weren't bothered with your career. 

Vice versa, you could have a medical problem. Then you get screwed, because you can't afford the cure. Maybe you take out a loan and then live your life in debt and scraping by. If only you were able to focus a little on your career, maybe then you wouldn't need to scrape by and live comfortably.

Everything has to work in balance.


----------

